# leo confirmation please?



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i think i know what these are but just to make sure, i would like to hear what everyone thinks please?

parents to both hatchlings are mack raptor x nova

i think this one is a mack raptor as it was pink all over at hatching











now after two weeks, im not sure if there is colour in the tail or not, only time will tell











then this little one poped out today, i think its a nova with the circles?
if it is a nova it will be the first enigma ive ever hatched out :flrt:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO,
Talbino eclipse enigma revese stripe.
Talbino eclipse enigma aberrant.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

gazz said:


> IMO,
> Talbino eclipse enigma revese stripe.
> Talbino eclipse enigma aberrant.


thanks for the quick response gazz

here is another pick of the first hatchling, to the eye looked excatly like my macks? the camra flash seems to show abit of colour for some reason


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It may not be in your face when it first hatched, But the camera pick up the color coz it's there to be caught. 
Enigmas can often have a paler look also that why i said Enigma as well.


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*confused.......*

_*Now I'm confused, I really thought this little one was a Mack Raptor hmmmm!*_ _*What makes you think Enigma then gazz???*_


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

loonymoony said:


> _*Now I'm confused, I really thought this little one was a Mack Raptor hmmmm!*_ _*What makes you think Enigma then gazz???*_


Based on picture two you poted, I can see fant shadow of the Enigma U. I maybe seeing things that aren't there lol, 
As they are young it maybe snow, But based on the color IMO i'd say not, Time will tell.

Some Enigmas are often born really pale looking snow like.
All below are standed Talbino enigmas.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I`d say it`s either a Raptor, or a slightly coloured Mack Raptor mate - many a Snow are hatching out these days that have a tinge of tang` to them: much more inclined to say Mack Raptor based on cleaner head and tail so far. Personally wouldn`t say Enigma gene was present, based solely on how linear the dorsal stripe shadow is,and how clean/blemish free it`s pattern is overall, which are looking like 2 nice, chunky flanks of solid colour (whatever colour that turns out to be in the long run). Very nice mate - as Gazz says, time will tell for definite long term, it`s just the agony/ecstasy of waiting to find out!


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

funky1 said:


> I`d say it`s either a Raptor, or a slightly coloured Mack Raptor mate - many a Snow are hatching out these days that have a tinge of tang` to them: much more inclined to say Mack Raptor based on cleaner head and tail so far. Personally wouldn`t say Enigma gene was present, based solely on how linear the dorsal stripe shadow is,and how clean/blemish free it`s pattern is overall, which are looking like 2 nice, chunky flanks of solid colour (whatever colour that turns out to be in the long run). Very nice mate - as Gazz says, time will tell for definite long term, it`s just the agony/ecstasy of waiting to find out!


 
thanks for the reply tony, nice to see you back on :2thumb:

i took this picture tonight, he hatched on 14/5/11
the camera seems to of picked up colour in the tail now?


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

I think Mack Raptor too, he looks far too simetrical to be enigma :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Just posting this to show that not all Enigmas are blotchy, 
This ones reverse stripe is pretty good and neat for a Enigma.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

gazz said:


> Some Enigmas are often born really pale looking snow like.
> All below are standed Talbino enigmas.
> image


This is very interesting!! Explains why I thought one of my hatchlings was mack tremper enigma a few days after she hatched but now she has developed more yellow and I think she is tremper enigma, not mack.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

gazz said:


> Just posting this to show that not all Enigmas are blotchy,
> This ones reverse stripe is pretty good and neat for a Enigma.
> image


OMG I LOVE that enigma!!


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

first hatchling update


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Mack Rator?????*

_*Looks Very Mack Raptor to me for def now....the tail has lots of colour bleeding in.........come on Gazz take another look, still think Enigma???
A beauty regardless Craig :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:*_


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

nuttybabez said:


> OMG I LOVE that enigma!!



_*Plus I second this, that Enigma is bloody stunning woweeeeee!*_


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

just thought i would put up this new picture, if it is enigma his tail is going to be very speckerly


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

stunning babies :flrt:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

53bird said:


> just thought i would put up this new picture, if it is enigma his tail is going to be very speckerly
> 
> image


Nice: victory:. It's maybe not Enigma, If you look realy hard at the tail, You can see a perfect stripe, Light brown both sides, And white down the centre. It maybe is a Talbino snow eclipse "reverse striped"/"Patternless reverse striped". As they are so strongly influance by tangerine there days, less and less Snow are hatching black and white.


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Mack Raptor now.....*

*Def say he is mack Raptor now that the white tail is fast dissappearing.......stunning lad bless him! :2thumb:*


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

loonymoony said:


> *Def say he is mack Raptor now that the white tail is fast dissappearing.......stunning lad bless him! :2thumb:*


 
check him out now lunar :mf_dribble:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow hes gorgeous!! I love his white face and legs!


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks, any ideas on what you all think he is???


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

53bird said:


> thanks, any ideas on what you all think he is???


A gecko ?








:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> A gecko ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lol2: how did you guess haha 

do you think mack or not mate?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

53bird said:


> :lol2: how did you guess haha
> 
> do you think mack or not mate?


Hmm a: because I'm a pessimistic :censor: d and b: because it's so intensely orange I would say Raptor. I'd expect a lighter orange if it were Mack. But as so many Macks are yellowy these days, only test breeding would prove 100 percent !


----------

